

Google services down for some users - johnnytee
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down/index.html?sr=sharebar_twitter

======
67726e
The issue, at least for me, appears to be with Comcast. I've confirmed that
Google is accessible on both Verizon and T-Mobile networks.

Since I happen to be working on a web application with several scripts pulling
from Google's CDN, I needed access to it. Assuming you have a server that is
not on Comcast's, you should be able to setup a simple SOCKS proxy and tunnel
your traffic through it:

ssh -D localhost:6772 username@hostname

Assuming OS X as your OS, go under Network Preferences -> Advanced -> Proxies,
check "SOCKS Proxy" and enter the host/port.

From there, your internet traffic should be tunneled through the server.

~~~
fpgeek
An issue with an ISP would certainly be consistent with the reports that the
outage is geographically limited.

------
lucb1e
Ok google was down and they cite a couple funny tweets about how the world is
going to end. Anything else that's of interest here? Google's not gonna tell
us how it was caused (they're too cool for that)...

------
doug4hn
The server for
[http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en](http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en) took
too long to respond. It may be overloaded. Error code: 504

------
CapitalistCartr
They're right about the Southeast; here in Florida all the services I tried
are dead, except I can ping Google.com.

